# Graco airless proshot



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi,

found some new info and footage about the proshot

http://www.minimax.eu.com/en/when


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

please type in "graco pro" shot in the search function...many threads already exist incuding mine, which is the best...of course.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't know why any right minded paint contractor. That has any kind of business sense would purchase the pro shot. The cheapest I have seen this gun is 350 most other vendors are selling it on sale at 450. For a few hundred more I could buy a new cap-spray. The pro shot seems it would just be a pain in the azz. Another DIYer gimmick and many professional painters are sold on it due to the concept of it (cordless). I have a suspicion one by one they will slowly sit on the shelves. I do think its a great concept though, I mean we even have cordless vacuums. not a good choice for a paint contractor that is running a business. I can see all the handymen breaking out their pro shot to spray a 10x10 lid. :lol:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> The cheapest I have seen this gun is 350 most other vendors are selling it on sale at 450.:


LMAO Brand new product, ALREADY on SALE!!! 

Wait a couple more days and you can grab one off the clearance shelf....maybe in a couple weeks..the dollar bin


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I don't know why any right minded paint contractor. That has any kind of business sense would purchase the pro shot. The cheapest I have seen this gun is 350 most other vendors are selling it on sale at 450. For a few hundred more I could buy a new cap-spray. The pro shot seems it would just be a pain in the azz. Another DIYer gimmick and many professional painters are sold on it due to the concept of it (cordless). I have a suspicion one by one they will slowly sit on the shelves. I do think its a great concept though, I mean we even have cordless vacuums. not a good choice for a paint contractor that is running a business. I can see all the handymen breaking out their pro shot to spray a 10x10 lid. :lol:


Just curious, have you used one? I was skeptic too when I first saw them.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

No, I can't get pass the price nor can I justify purchasing it. I wanted to buy one, but have no need to buy one. I don't buy anything unless I absolutely need it or there is a smoking price for it. 

I'm sure the pro shot will have it's market. I have a perfectly fine cap-spray I can use for the same reasons. I'd rather buy another cup gun for my cap-spray. I can get much more use out of that than I can see getting out of a pro shot. I'm sure its a good thing, just not practical for my business needs.


----------



## FifthGeneration (Jun 3, 2010)

I purchased a pro shot at a SW pro show and used it for the first time this week. I love it, did a small job which wasn't big enough for my HVLP so I used my pro shot to do 7 doors and saved a ton of time, the nice thing is you can clean it out in no time. Also got a nice fine finish with the 411 tip. A few more jobs like that and it will pay for itself. The only negative things are the batteries don't last that long and you have to fill the plastic cup frequently, but overall was way quicker than hauling out and cleaning my HVLP.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

I used one at a pro show too. It seemed to work nicely. It looks like it would do well with doors, painting vents, or conduit they add on a wall or ceiling. It sprayed out nicely. The big benefit is not having to get a pump out and wasting time on a small project.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

FifthGeneration said:


> I purchased a pro shot at a SW pro show and used it for the first time this week. I love it, did a small job which wasn't big enough for my HVLP so I used my pro shot to do 7 doors and saved a ton of time, the nice thing is you can clean it out in no time. Also got a nice fine finish with the 411 tip. A few more jobs like that and it will pay for itself. The only negative things are the batteries don't last that long and you have to fill the plastic cup frequently, but overall was way quicker than hauling out and cleaning my HVLP.



I think it would be nice for this reason too. I have been waiting for them to make something like this semi pro.

But here is where they f*cked up:

First of all, I don't need a battery. Just make the amperage so that I can run it off of a light duty extension cord. I don't want to hassle with a battery and the extra weight while I am trying to spray something.

secondly, you always need a detachable pot. Even if it is just a 4 foot hose, even if it is 2 foot hose. Anything to get the pot separated from the gun. I just don't want the bulk of the pot in the way if you need to reach into a cabinet, or under a cabinet etc, and I need to be able to turn the gun at any angle upwards that I need to.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> I think it would be nice for this reason too. I have been waiting for them to make something like this semi pro.
> 
> But here is where they f*cked up:
> 
> ...


I understand where you are coming from on this, but the battery hardly weighs anything, its the paint that has the weight.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

If you cant handle lifting the pro shot you have problems. The machine is very light. Im guessing it will have some glitches being that this is their 1st machine like this. I would expect in a couple years to have a very high quality pro shot after they work all the kinks out. I will say it did spray very well and was very easy to use. I just liked it because it saves a lot of time by not having to pull a sprayer out and running paint through it for a tiny job. You can be up and spraying in a minute with this thing.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

CK_68847 said:


> If you cant handle lifting the pro shot you have problems. The machine is very light.


I'm really weak. You just don't understand. I attach helium balloons to my arms so that I can lift my hands over my head. I also get special anti-gravity pens because I can't seem to hold pens up either.

But aside from my inability to lift the weight, a battery, and a charger is just extra logistics that I don't need.

I like to just plug in and get power when I need it.

But if I ever decide to hike into the wilderness and spray the front door of a hunting cabin that is off the grid, maybe ill bring a pro-shot along.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I saw one at a Sherwin Williams store the other day. I tried it and thought it was real heavy and would make you arm weary real fast


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I'd rather buy another cup gun for my cap-spray. I can get much more use out of that than I can see getting out of a pro shot. I'm sure its a good thing, just not practical for my business needs.



What he said :yes:


----------

